# my indoor/outdoor cat hasn't returned home



## jojo29

Our best friend Rupert has gone missing. We let him out in our enclosed garden while supervised and noticed he was roaming the neighbors at about 930 on Monday night. He was doing his usual thing and would never go far. We could always get him back inside.I thought nothing of it and about an hour later we jiggled his food and called but no sign. 


We went out to look but still nothing. He did this about a week ago but returned at 330the next morning so i was sure he would return.Rupert is 5 years old, microchipped and neutered.I woke up around 1130 and was worried so i did a round walk to see if i could find him. 

I then continued this search every couple hours. Its almost 2 days now, and im devastated and in pieces, as is my partner. Last night we took about 40 leaflets displaying a colour picture of him and put them through letter boxes. On my walks yesterday i managed to speak to several neighbours and there have been no sightings. I've contacted vets, microchip company, and the council. I've sprinkled litter and left my jumper on the garden gate. We left food out but i think this is pointless because even though it had all gone this morning, this was probably one of the many cats in our neighborhood.Words cannot describe the loss i feel, not knowing if he is alive or injured is overwhelming. Can anyone share some of their experiences? Or maybe just some advice and perhaps a hug*


----------



## Treaclesmum

So sorry to hear that 

Have you asked all your neighbours to check their sheds? It's that time of year when people do alot of gardening and leave their sheds open - then a cat can just wander in, and then the neighbour comes along and locks the shed without even realising a cat is inside! I would ask everyone to check their sheds and you should go around at night and call him, listening for him to respond. I hope you find him soon xx


----------



## Jades

I've been in this situation with one of my cats before. She is an indoor cat but we let our cats our in the garden and supervised them while they were out to make sure they didn't wander off but one day one of them went missing. We searched the streets for her, called for her, even took biscuits out to shake them but all the other cats from our neighbourhood just followed us around. We done this for a few days and there was no sign of her. I thought someone had taken her or she had been ran over by a car.

We started giving up hope that she would ever come home but one day we heard a cat meowing in next doors garden. My boyfriend peaked over next doors fence and sure enough there she was, hiding under their shed. She was away for over a week! So try not to think about the worst, I know it's difficult but cats can sometimes stay out for weeks at a time.

I hope your precious little baby comes home soon.


----------



## jojo29

Thank you for you encouragement!!! My baby came home!!!!

We also had other cats following us, even some wondered in the house and up the stairs. Because Roo is indoor he is not familiar with other cats so is not friendly towards them. These cats were trying to tell us something, im sure of it. 

I woke up around four this am to go to the loo and asked my partner to just have a look at the back door. I heard him say "oh my gosh" and where we left food outside by the dormat, was Roo and a neighbours cat. They ran off together up the path making the security light come on, confirming it was him. My partner ran after him and suddenly he came scooting back down the path, unscathed. He is filthy so we cleaned him down with a wet cloth and gave him food and water. He is so happy to be home. My heart is filled with joy and relief.....

Everyone was right, never give up.


----------



## jaycee05

So pleased for you that he came home, little monkey


----------

